# الحقونى



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السادة الأعضاء والمشرفين 

عندى مشكلة 

لى صديق لبنانى مسيحى  

ونحن أصدقاء منذ أكثر من عامين 

ومنذ شهرين لا نتكلم سوياً 

وكل ما أفتح الأميل الاقيه قافل

وبعت له رسالات كثيرة 

حتى أن وجدته اليوم يترك لى رسالة 

قال 

بتلخيص 

انه يعتزر عن عدم المحادثة 

فإنه كان مشغولاً فى موضوع كاد أن ينشأ مشكلة عائلية 

فله أخ وعمره 23 سنة ويريد أن يتحول الى إمرأة 




وطبعاً كان حديثه فى رسالة 

كان واضح منها شدة الحزن اللذى هو فيه 

وأنا اريد أن أشرح له حكم الدين المسيحى فى هذه الحالة 

فهل من مجيب 

ماذا أقول له

ارجوا السرعة فى الرد 

لكم منى كل التحية والتقدير


:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: ​*


----------



## قلم حر (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الزميل الفاضل :
مشكله بسيطه و الحل دقيق و بسيط !
يجب على ذاك الشخص أن يخضع لفحص ( DNA)  ومن نتيجة ألفحص يتحدد جنسه !


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*أشكرك أخى السمردلى*



السمردلي قال:


> الزميل الفاضل :
> مشكله بسيطه و الحل دقيق و بسيط !
> يجب على ذاك الشخص أن يخضع لفحص ( DNA)  ومن نتيجة ألفحص يتحدد جنسه !





*أخى الكريم 

السمردلى 

شكراً على ردك السريع 

ولكن يبدوا أننى طولت السؤال 

وعليه فإنك لم تفهم مقصدى 

فأنا اريد أن أعرف 

إن كان هذا التحول حلالاً 

أم 

حراماً 

من وجهة نظر المسيحية   

مع الوضع فى الإعتبار 

بأنه قام بجميع أنواع التحاليل 

الازمة 

وسوف يقوم بها بعد حوالى شهر فى دولة أوربية 



فهل تلبى لى هذا المطلب

لكم منى كل التحية والتقدير*​


----------



## قلم حر (17 نوفمبر 2006)

يبدو أن ردي لم يكن واضحا .
أحيانا يحدث تضارب في الصفات الأنثويه و الذكريه للاٍنسان ( بسبب خلل هرموني ...تربيه خاطئه ...الخ ).
هنا فحص أل (DNA ) يوضح أصل هذا الفرد .... يعني ....كيف خلقه الخالق : ذكرا أم أنثى !
و العوده للأصل ( من حالة الاٍلتباس ) .....مسموحه ....فهي ألطبيعه .
أما الخروج على ألطبيعه ....فهو الخطأ !


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*نقل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخواني*

*أنا أسف قد قمت بنقل الموضوع *
*من قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة الي قسم المنتدي العام*
*فهناك رأيت أنه أفضل*

*فقسم الأسئلة والأجوبة يجيب علي الأسئلة الموجهة للدين المسيحي بصفة أساسية*
*وهذا الموضوع بعيد كل البعد*
*فحتي إن كان الأخ محمد يريد الأجابة المسيحية*
*ورأي الدين *
*فلتكون هنا أيضاً*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## lord12 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

وهو فين التشريع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمدباشا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*مش عارف كيف أشكرك على العموم شكرااااااااااااااااااااً جزيلاً*



السمردلي قال:


> يبدو أن ردي لم يكن واضحا .
> أحيانا يحدث تضارب في الصفات الأنثويه و الذكريه للاٍنسان ( بسبب خلل هرموني ...تربيه خاطئه ...الخ ).
> هنا فحص أل (DNA ) يوضح أصل هذا الفرد .... يعني ....كيف خلقه الخالق : ذكرا أم أنثى !
> و العوده للأصل ( من حالة الاٍلتباس ) .....مسموحه ....فهي ألطبيعه .
> أما الخروج على ألطبيعه ....فهو الخطأ !



*

أخى الفاضل 

السمردلى

لك ما فهمته من إجابتك الكريمة 

وإن كنت أخطأت فيرجوا التصحيح 

أن هذا الأمر يعتبر حلالاً من وجهة النظر المسيحية فى حالة إثبات التحاليل بذلك 

وأن هذا الأمر يعتبر حراماً من وجهة النظر المسيحية فى حالاة عدم إثبات التحاليل بذلك 



صح 


لكن لى توضيح لبعض الأمور 

أنا قلت لسيادتكم أن صديقى حزين من هذا الأمر طبعاً على فعلة أخوه 

فواضح إنه كانت التحاليل تنفى ولو لم تكن تنفى لم يكن حزيناً على فعلة أخوه 

يعنى بالبلدى 

صديقى هذا حزين على إرادة أخوه لتحول إلى إمرأة 

ولو كانت التحاليل تقول أنه كان فى الأصل إمرأة لم يحزن صديقى هذا 

الموضوع ماهو إلا تقليد أعمى لبعض الحالات الشاذة الموجودة فى بعض دول العالم 

وبالأخص الدول الأوربية 

فما هو حكم الدين المسيحى لهذا التحول فى ظل هذه الظروف والملابسات 

أرجوا الإفادة الكاملة 

وشكراً على إهتمامكم بنا وبالمنتدى الذى بدأ يتضح فيه صفة الحرية 

وهذا هو عشمنا بكم وبالمنتدى

لكم منى كل الحب والتقدير
*​


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*اذا كان الامر ستقرب من ناحية الشذوذ الجنسي و تغيير الجنس فهذا الشئ يرفضه الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*والحقيقة كدا*

*انا حاسس انك بتالف القصة دي*

*وعاوز تطلع بغرض لذاتك علي الكتاب المقدس*

*نصيحتي العب غيرها*

*وخلي صحبتك يروح يسائل اب كاهن *

*ومالكش دعوة انتا بالموضوع*


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> *
> 
> أخى الفاضل
> 
> ...




بص حبيبى

الموضوع ده 

إجابته واضحة 

إذا كانت لأوامر طبية يبقى مفيش تحريم 

وإذا كانت العكس 

وبأى طريقة أنت تريدها 

تبقى حرام 

فهمت ولا أقول تانى 


وعلى فكرة حاول تبقى موضوعى شوية 

وبلاش لف ودوران​


----------



## محمدباشا (18 نوفمبر 2006)

hanylove قال:


> بص حبيبى
> 
> الموضوع ده
> 
> ...






*أخى العزيز هانى 

شكراً على إجابتك 

بس انا باعاتبك على طريقة التحدث وعلى الأقل أننى لم أخطأ بأحد 

وكان المفروض أنك تكلمنى بأسمى وليس ب 

(  بص حبيبى  ) 

والحاجه التانية 

أنا موضوعى جداً   وما بلفش ولا أدور


وماكنتش عاوز الا إجابتك وبإختصار شديد



على العموم الف الف شكر

والسلام​*
:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## ثروت عبد المنعم محمد (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اذا كان الامر ستقرب من ناحية الشذوذ الجنسي و تغيير الجنس فهذا الشئ يرفضه الكتاب المقدس


----------



## عابـر سبيل (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ثروت عبد المنعم محمد قال:


> اذا كان الامر ستقرب من ناحية الشذوذ الجنسي و تغيير الجنس فهذا الشئ يرفضه الكتاب المقدس






صح

وده فى جميع الديانات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *والحقيقة كدا*
> 
> *انا حاسس انك بتالف القصة دي*
> 
> ...



*و أنا كمان زيك يا مينا .. مش مصدقة القصة دى ابدآ ..​*


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السادة الأعضاء والمشرفين
> 
> ...



يا سيدى اولا انت مالك برأى المسيحيه علشان صاحبك وهو لو عاوز يعرف رأى دينه هايخده من عدو دينه ولا يروح لواحد قسيس يسأله وبعدين ايه المشكله فى ان واحد يتولد بعيب خلقى ولا عنده اضطراب هرمونى ويتعمل له عمليه يرجع بها للجنس الغالب عليه وبعدين انت ناسى قصه سيد اللى بقى سالى فى مصر


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى دين المسيحى كل التشاريع التى فية من صنعهم   يحللون كما يشائون ويحرمون كما يشاءون ما الاسلا لا تجد حلل ولا حرام البكلام الله   سلام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> اخى دين المسيحى كل التشاريع التى فية من صنعهم   يحللون كما يشائون ويحرمون كما يشاءون ما الاسلا لا تجد حلل ولا حرام البكلام الله   سلام



ههههههههههههههههههههه نكتة دى ولا اية ؟؟ :t33: 

أولآ : أنصحك بكورس فى الـ word :yahoo: 

ثانيآ : أية الكلام النكتة اللى كاتبة دة 





> الاسلا لا تجد حلل ولا حرام البكلام



أمال الفتاوى اللى بنسمعها كل ساعة بتاعت مين !!؟؟ :yaka:


----------



## coptic hero (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> اخى دين المسيحى كل التشاريع التى فية من صنعهم   يحللون كما يشائون ويحرمون كما يشاءون ما الاسلا لا تجد حلل ولا حرام البكلام الله   سلام


اخونا العزيز ابو ودنين هو انت دايما فاضحنى فى كل حته كده انا مش لسه مظبطك ومنزل لك سوفت وير جديد فى موضوع صليب سيدنا محمد يابنى انت دخلت هنا ازاى يا جماعه لو حد جاى بيه يقول وبعدين هو لقيناه بودن واحده تقريبا حد شده من ودنه التانيه فى منتدى اخر


----------



## محمدباشا (29 نوفمبر 2006)

كنت منذ 5 ايام وعدتكم بمفاجأة لكن لسة شويه

خلينا فى موضوعنا لو سمحتم 

المروض يا سادة الأول تسألوا أنفسكم هل هذا الإختلاف فى الهرمونات كما يقول البعض أو عيب خلقى كما يقول البعض الأخر هل ظهر ذلك او ذاك بعد مرور سنين 
والمقصود إذا كان عمره مثلا 20 سنة
هل ممكن ان يظهر هذا العيب الخلقى فجأة بعد مرور 20 سنة 
طيب لو كان 30
طيب لوكان 40
طيب لو كان راجل كبير وكان متزوج وعنده اولاد 
على فكره ما تستعجلوش قوى المفاجأة أوعدكم انها هتكون غداً
يعنى من الآخر العمليه قربت قوى


----------



## Raymond (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*
م الاخر علشان تبقي فاهم....و تريحنا من الموضوع ده 
الشخص اللي بيكون transexual بيبقي عند العضوين ..وعضو فيهم عنده ضمور
و ممكن ان يكون له العضوين و ان ينتصب العضو الذكري و لكن يكون الضمور في الخصية
 فلا تتكون عنده حيوانات منوية الا بصعوية .... و منهم من له عضو الانوثه هو الذي يعمل و عضو الذكورة يكون به ضمور شديد...
هذه هي الحالات الطبيعية التي أعرفها عن ال transexuals
و كلها تظهر متجلية في سن البلوغ...
فلو الكان الشخص امرأة عاش حتي سن البلوغ أمرأة ثم يكتشف ان ذقنه تبدأ في تنبيت الشعر و يبدأ هرمون الذكورة في المفعول ....
و لو الحالة معكوسة يبقي العكس**=================================
هذا ما أعرفه و أرجو أغلاق هذا الموضوع الذي لا فائدة منه علي الاطلاق و لا حتي التسلية*


----------



## Scofield (29 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> كنت منذ 5 ايام وعدتكم بمفاجأة لكن لسة شويه
> 
> خلينا فى موضوعنا لو سمحتم
> 
> ...




طيب و أيه يعنى ما الانسة حنفى اتحولت و هى راجل كبير 
و خلفت كمان على أيد أم السعد:t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## محمدباشا (29 نوفمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *
> م الاخر علشان تبقي فاهم....و تريحنا من الموضوع ده
> الشخص اللي بيكون transexual بيبقي عند العضوين ..وعضو فيهم عنده ضمور
> و ممكن ان يكون له العضوين و ان ينتصب العضو الذكري و لكن يكون الضمور في الخصية
> ...





*أولا مش هذا ابداً الذى اقصده 

ثانيا الموضوع لو انقفل 

هيبقا معناه قمة الهروب من الحقيقة 

وبرضه هافتحة ثانى واقول المفاجئة 

على فكرة الساعة الأن فى مصر 1.53  صباحاً 

وباقى على المفاجئة قليل جداً 

لأنى سوف اعزم بعض الأصدقاء لحضور هذا الموضوع 

وعلى فكره هو ليس به اى تشوية او يتعرض لأى ديانات 

وعلى العموم المفاجأة الكبرى فى تمام الساعة الرابعة صباح هذا اليوم 

وهو الخميس الموافق 30 / 11 / 2006 

الى اللقاء ​*


----------



## محمدباشا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*واليكم المفاجئة الكبرى

والمشفاهم انجليزى 

يستعين بأحد من مشرفى الكمبيوتر لإعطائة برنامج مترجم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



The first serving Church of England vicar to undergo a sex change operation will return to parish duties at the weekend. 
Parishioners at St Philip's Church in Upper Stratton, Swindon, Wiltshire have known Reverend Peter Stone for four years but on Sunday they will attend the first service of Rev Carol Stone. 


Rev Peter Stone prior to operation

Speaking at a press conference on Tuesday, Rev Stone, 46, spoke of her relief at having the undergone operation to become a woman. 

She had received support from both her family and colleagues but admitted her decision to have the operation was bound to raise questions in some quarters. 

Dressed in a blue skirt suit with black high heels, a white top and a patterned silk scarf, she said: "I only have two vocations in my whole life - they are to be a priest and to be a woman. 

"My last prayer at night was that I'd wake up a girl. My first reaction after it all was `Thank goodness'. 

"Before, there was a deep pool of suffering and sadness but now I feel that whole period of my life is finished with." 

After Rev Stone announced the decision to go ahead with the operation in June, the Bishop of Bristol, the Right Reverend Barry Rogerson, said there was no ethical or ecclesiastical reason why the priest should not continue ministry. 

Twice-divorced Rev Stone, who has a teenage daughter, said: "My agenda now is to return to ministry and serve the people of Stratton. 

"Nobody goes into this radical change of lifestyle and surgery lightly." 

Rev Stone would not say whether she was in a relationship at the moment but said she had already had a series of photographs taken for a new passport and driving licence. 

'I've never blamed God'

She said: "Something like this is bound to cause a difference in response from people. There will be those who find it unacceptable. 

"I've never blamed God but I always hoped that something might happen to make a difference. 

"As a priest you always have to be prepared for people to come and go. 

"There will obviously be those people who won't come with me and they will be sorely missed but there will always be a place for them at St Philip's." 


Parishioners will meet 'new' vicar at the weekend

Rev Peter Stone was ordained in 1978 and served at Bradford-on-Avon in Wiltshire. 

He was chaplain and head of religious studies at Dauntsey's School, West Lavington, before taking up the post at Upper Stratton in 1996. 

A regular contributor to radio, he received a National Broadcasting Award from the Sandford St Martin Trust in 1979

وهذه هى الروابط



http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/1045021.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/797722.stm​*


----------



## moslm (30 نوفمبر 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:​اخىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى:t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## moslm (30 نوفمبر 2006)

يام السعد يام السعد :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## محمدباشا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يستر يا جماعة ومانطردش 

بس دى حقيقة 

لازم نواجهها 

كيف يكون رجل دين ( قسيس ) يعنى وبعد كل هذا العمر يتحول إلى إمرأة 

وهل التحول هذا له اسبابه 

أم  ماذا 

والأخوة كانوا نازلين تهزيق فيا بس الحمد لله تمت كما كنت اريد 

وما خفى كا اعظم

يعنى من الأخر 

ولسه ياما فى الجراب يا حاوى


----------



## hanylove (30 نوفمبر 2006)

انا لسه ما شفتش الموضوع ولو طلع صحيح انا سبق وقلت لك انه شيء طبيعى وعادى ممكن الرجل ان يتحول الى امراة لو كان هناك دواعى طبية لذلك اما ان كان الموضوع يمس رجل دين فهذا ايضا شيؤ عادى لانه انسان مثله مثلنا ومفيهاش حاجه دى


----------



## hanylove (30 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكره انا كنت حاسس ان موضوعك ده ليه هدف بس ياباشا بقوهالك لعاسر مره ده يقع تحت الظروف الطبية


----------



## Raymond (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*ياريت سيادتك تبحث علي الانترنت عن "فضائح الشعراوي"*
و تري و تحكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ليس رجل الدين...هو الدين
رجل الدين بشر...غير ممسوح من الاوذار....


----------



## محمدباشا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *ياريت سيادتك تبحث علي الانترنت عن "فضائح الشعراوي"*
> و تري و تحكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ليس رجل الدين...هو الدين
> رجل الدين بشر...غير ممسوح من الاوذار....





حبيبى ريموند 

لو سمحت حاول انك تكون هادى 

وياريت ما تغيرش الموضوع 

الموضوع الأساسى 

رأى المسيحية فى تحول الرجل الى إمرأة 

وياريت بلاش تشتيت

وأما بخصوص 

الشيخ القدير 

محمد متولى الشعراوى 

عليه رحمة الله 

أعدك إنه سيكون موضوعى القادم إن شاء الله 

تقبل إعتذارى ​


----------



## Raymond (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا بس مابحبش ان ينظر شخص لمساويء الاخرين و هو عنده مثلها ... و ياريت تعملنا موضوع عن الشيخ الشعراوي ...لكي نفرد مجال أوسع للمناقشة....*


----------



## Raymond (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*و بالمناسبة....ماهو اللي كان النبي يمص لسانه يدخل الجنة...و كان يمص لسان علي...
ايه رأيك ؟؟؟
و انا بقول برضه انا لم اتي بالدليل لانها قصة معررررررووووفة للمسلمين و المعروف لا يعرف..كما يقول العرب
علي فكرة لو انت شايف اني كده بغير الموضوع فمكفولك حق عدم الرد... بس الافضل انك تقل لي رأيك فقط و انطباعك الشخصي عن الفصة التي أوردتها انا عن محمد و علي....*


----------



## moslm (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*


Raymond قال:



انا بس مابحبش ان ينظر شخص لمساويء الاخرين و هو عنده مثلها ... و ياريت تعملنا موضوع عن الشيخ الشعراوي ...لكي نفرد مجال أوسع للمناقشة....

أنقر للتوسيع...


لما انتم عندكم مثلها بل اكثر مما تتوقعه انت بنفسك :yahoo: بتغلطو فى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ليه :t32: :t32: :t32: 
*​


----------



## محمدباشا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

بصوا بقا علشان منختلفش 

من الأخر كده انا عارف الهايحصل بالظبط

ايه هو الهيحصل 

اقولكم 

هنبدأ بالسب والشتائم 

من اى طرف 

او عميل يعنى مثلاً مسلم وعامل نفسه مسيحى او مسيحى وعامل نفسه مسلم اساليب مغرضه ويبدأ النقاش يحتد ويبدأ السباب والشتائم تشتد وفى النهاية هانلاقى مطرودين كثير وثم يغلق الموضوع 
لا 
أنا هنا هاقولكم بقا حاجه 

اى واحد شايف نفسه مؤدب ومحترم يتفضل يشارك 

وممنوع تغيير الموضوع

وأظن اننى واضح جداً


----------



## فتاة عربيه (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الشيخ الشعراوي كان شريف ومات شريف والله يعلم بذلك فلا تقذف الناس بكلام تراد به حق وهو باطل 
رجاءاً لاتألف كلام من مخك


----------



## محمدباشا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

ياجماعة يا أخوة يا مسيحيين أنتم تقولون ان النبى ممكن ان يزنى ممكن ان يكذب هذا النبى فما حال البشر وليس نبى ام انه علشان نبى يبقى معاه رخصة دولية للزنى والا انا بخترع من دماغى برده


----------



## محمدباشا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

وأما عن الإتهامات الموجهه للشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى 

قلت لك سابقاً هذا سيكون موضوعى القادم إن شاء الله

يا اخوانى برجاء عدم الخروج من الموضوع 

أشكر لكم حسن التعاون


----------



## Scofield (30 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> 
> ياجماعة يا أخوة يا مسيحيين أنتم تقولون ان النبى ممكن ان يزنى ممكن ان يكذب هذا النبى فما حال البشر وليس نبى ام انه علشان نبى يبقى معاه رخصة دولية للزنى والا انا بخترع من دماغى برده




النبى بشر مثلنا و عندما يخطئ يحاسب من الله اكثر من البشر لانه المفروض ان يكون قدوة
وكل الانبياء الذين أخطأو تابو عن خطأهم و لم يتمادو فيه وهذا هو الفرق


----------



## محمدباشا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> النبى بشر مثلنا و عندما يخطئ يحاسب من الله اكثر من البشر لانه المفروض ان يكون قدوة
> وكل الانبياء الذين أخطأو تابو عن خطأهم و لم يتمادو فيه وهذا هو الفرق



*أخى العزيز ريمون يبدو أننا إن شاء الله سنكون أصدقاء برغم ما حدث من مضايقات مننا ولكن بجد أحيك على أدبك فى الحوار الذى يبنى ولا يهدم وأشكر لك مشاركاتك فكثيراً منها تعجبنى بس ينقصك شيء بيط وياريت تحاول ان تقتنع به وهو ان تكون محايداً وأظن أنك تفهمنى بس بجد أعدك اننا سنكون أصدقاء .
المهم 
حضرتك تقول ان النبى بشر وإنهم جميعاً تابوا بعد الخطيئة 

ممكن تقول لى جميع الأنبياء التى تعرتف بها المسيحية *​
وشكرا لك على حسن تعاونك


----------



## محمدباشا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

أسف فقد نسيت شيء مهم 

ممكن تذكر لى اسماء الأنبياء التى تعترف بها الديانة المسيحية وتكون بالترتيب

لو سمحت انا عارف ان هذا ليس بالموضوع ولكن احتاج الإجابة فقط وبدون تعليق عليها نهائياً فى هذا الموضوع

شكرا لك


----------



## محمدباشا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأفاضل لحين رد اخى ريمون على اسئلتى التى ليس لها اى صلة بالموضوع رجاء ان نعود للموضوع الأصلى
كيف يقبل على نفسه رجل دين أن يتحول الى إمرأة وبعد هذا العمر وما هى إحتمالات الدوافع والأسباب التى دفعته لهذا


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*الموصوع خرج عن مساره*
*انت سألت من العقيدة المسيحية و ردينا عليك*
*يبقى الموضوع يغلق*


----------

